# Maculatus



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Enjoy


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

Love the tank...plants look awesome. Feng shui looks good too


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Looks good hollywood











> Susp3nc3 Posted Today, 08:34 PM
> Love the tank...plants look awesome. *Feng shui* looks good too


Is this the name of that plant attached to the wood???Looks sweet whatever it is.
I want some


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Matt,

Its a java fern.


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

nice tank set up man


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Thats a great setup but where the mac?

Also what size tank is that and are you using any C02?


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

i like, looks great. is that the little guy in the left hand corner?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Beautiful tank Arnold. I think I see two Macs in there.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice setup


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very nice Arnold!!!

Actually pretty fricken sweet!!!


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Awesome tank... I will make mine like yours soon









Do you use CO2 ???

I can see two piranhas


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

looks really good...


----------



## gok-tay (Feb 18, 2005)

Beautiful tank,Bravooo


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Matt,
> 
> Its a java fern.
> [snapback]1059145[/snapback]​


Great tank man!

p.s. The plant is NOT Java Fern.I don't remember the name exactly right now but as soon as i remember it i 'll post it!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Wow, that's an awesome-looking tank


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Amazing Set-up Arnold







When I get a handle on this Piranha hobby Im gonna do a set-up like that one day .


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Love it! looks really cool.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

very nice set-up you got there it loook,s vert nice


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

husky_jim said:


> HOLLYWOOD said:
> 
> 
> > Matt,
> ...


Whatever that plant is it looks awesome, really good shape, Nice work Arnold


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Jim,

When you find out what its called let me know.

Theres no CO2 source in this tank. I choose low light , low maintenance plants.
Ill post another updated pics in a couple days. I control algea growth by controlling the amount of light.

Just an update I lost one small mac. Now there are only 4 in the tank.



husky_jim said:


> HOLLYWOOD said:
> 
> 
> > Matt,
> ...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i like the spooky green look


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Beautiful setup


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

How long have you had this setup?


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

great setup! i really like how natural it looks!


----------

